# Appalachicola: Back from weekend trip...



## Hunter Haven (Feb 4, 2008)

>Bob, Bo, and myself left out Friday for a weekend fishing trip to the Gulf. We were going down to get everything ready on Friday, so that Saturday and Sunday could be spent fishing.
>The weather predicted 2'-3' seas for Saturday and getting better as the day went(you know how accurate the weatherman can be)... it started out fair, but got progressively worse towards the afternoon... We went out about 60 miles to drop on some good fish we caught last trip, but couldn't get on anything but Red Snapper... and had to throw them back due to out of season. We headed back in to change up a bit for Sunday...
>Sunday's weather was as perfect as it can get on the ocean. It was sunny, high 60's and calm seas We went out about 30-35 miles and started loading up on grouper. Although the "monsters" were hiding, we did manage to get some nice ones. Most fish were caught on live bait... but me being a bass-fisherman, I just had to try the artificial hair jig with a long chartreuse curly tail and BAM!!!! They nailed it jigging it up and down like a spoon!!! It was great!!! 
>I took some pics to share with all.... sorry, but took so many to begin with, only snapped some of the first fish in the cooler before the battery died Hope all enjoy and lookin forward to next months trip!!!
>We had a great time, that included good times, lots of laughs, some good fishing, and most importantly, continued blessings upon our lives.... 
>Thank you "Lord" for each day in which you give us here on Earth


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are a few more pics...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 4, 2008)

and the last 3 pics...


----------



## capt stan (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice pics Bud!!


----------



## larpyn (Feb 4, 2008)

very nice! good job


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 5, 2008)

Ya gotta love it....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful pics...make me think I am home lol


----------



## QTurn (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics!!  That is one of the prettiest places on earth!!  My sig pic is from trolling the Apalach reef for Kings at daybreak!!  Goin' in May and can't wait!!


----------



## athensfisherman (Feb 5, 2008)

It was a good trip, wasn't it?  Even though we didn't catch the right fish on Saturday it is pretty cool trying to figure out what we did wrong and what we could do to have better luck the next day.  The adjustments that we made certainly made the difference.  I just love it when a plan comes together.

I hope when we go back the first of March we can be on fish from the get-go.  We know there are a lot bigger fish out there, we just have to entice them into biting.

The big thrill of the trip was seeing Pop with that electric reel and watching him be able to catch his own fish.  Those are the days that neither one of us will ever forget.  There may not be many more trips that he gets to go so every one is precious.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## d-a (Feb 5, 2008)

The picture of the rock jetties at the cut is one of the best bull redfish spots around when the tide is falling. 

d-a


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys.... it was a great trip!!

Bob.... Thanks for everything my friend


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2008)

great pics Haven.  glad yall had fun.

you do know they sell batteries and they come in nifty lil carry packs right??? lol


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 5, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> great pics Haven.  glad yall had fun.
> 
> you do know they sell batteries and they come in nifty lil carry packs right??? lol



Jim... my camera doesn't take those batteries that come in the nifty lil carry packs just needs the charger to go on the trips with the camera


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> Jim... my camera doesn't take those batteries that come in the nifty lil carry packs just needs the charger to go on the trips with the camera



Your camera won't run off of regular batteries?? Both of mine will....


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 5, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Your camera won't run off of regular batteries?? Both of mine will....



Nope... no way. 
I would take a pic of the battery to show ya'll.... but can't do it w/o the battery in the camera


----------



## virgil (Feb 5, 2008)

*florida fishing*

qturn you said you were going in may. me and some friends are going in may also. just wondering where you were staying. we will be staying at the bay city lodge. last year we stayed at the sportsman lodge in eastpoint.maybe we will see ya down there.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 5, 2008)

It looks like yall had a good trip Mr Haven..The pictures are great..I love that part of Fla..Those twin motors look like yall were movin' pretty goodWe used to call that having it "Skint Back"


----------



## QTurn (Feb 6, 2008)

virgil said:


> qturn you said you were going in may. me and some friends are going in may also. just wondering where you were staying. we will be staying at the bay city lodge. last year we stayed at the sportsman lodge in eastpoint.maybe we will see ya down there.



Hey Virgil,

We have rented a house in Indian Pass.  If you can believe it we like the isolation a little more there than up in Apalach. plus its about halfway to Port St. Joe as well.  We take kayaks and there are some good places to put in.  And it doesn't hurt being close to the Indian Pass Raw Bar.   We will definitely be eating at Bay City.  Some of the best food down there!!  PM me if you need any more info for the area. (Don't know how many times you've been)


----------



## ultramag (Feb 6, 2008)

QTurn said:


> Hey Virgil,
> 
> We have rented a house in Indian Pass.  If you can believe it we like the isolation a little more there than up in Apalach. plus its about halfway to Port St. Joe as well.  We take kayaks and there are some good places to put in.  And it doesn't hurt being close to the Indian Pass Raw Bar.   We will definitely be eating at Bay City.  Some of the best food down there!!  PM me if you need any more info for the area. (Don't know how many times you've been)



I have been to Indian Pass many times..We have wore the Tarpon out there in June and July.I have never seen a place with that many sharks before though. I had a 12-14 footer eat about a 30 lb blacktip i had hooked up.He bit him right in half and then he submerged right under my boat.He was HUGE.I cut my lines and went to the Raw Bar after that.I was in West Pass right off of St Vincent Island.I dont think it was a Hammerhead ..Probably a huge bull shark but it could have been a Mako..even though i know that they dont usually come in that close


----------



## QTurn (Feb 6, 2008)

I know what you mean about the sharks!  My wife has been wanting to kayak over to St. Vincent's.  We were down there in August and went on a 2hr shark trip out of the campground.  That cured her real quick!!!  It was a lot of fun!






my brother-in-law on same trip.  last fish.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice pics. Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, and what kind of catamaran were you fishing? I have a ProKat


----------



## How2fish (Feb 7, 2008)

Man thanks for sharing looks like a great time


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 7, 2008)

$EA $ICKNE$$ said:


> Oh, and what kind of catamaran were you fishing? I have a ProKat





It is my brother-in-laws boat.... 
It is the 29CC Twin Vee with twin Suzuki 250's...
I love fishing from this boat... very comfortable ride, handles the seas well, and lots of fishing room throughout the whole boat... very nice!!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 7, 2008)

QTurn said:


> I know what you mean about the sharks!  My wife has been wanting to kayak over to St. Vincent's.  We were down there in August and went on a 2hr shark trip out of the campground.  That cured her real quick!!!  It was a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is a familiar site right there. Those tarpon go into a feeding frenzy at times on all of the pogies that are schooled up there


----------



## athensfisherman (Feb 8, 2008)

We sure have enjoyed the Twin Vee.  I have never been on a boat with more fishing room than this one has.  Its pretty fuel effecient as boats go(2 mpg) and you certainly can't beat the ride.  Twin Vee catches a lot of slack for not being the best trimmed-out or fit boat but it certainly suits our needs.  If you ever get a chance to ride on one or go fishing on a Twin Vee, please take it, you won't be sorry!!!


----------



## hambone44 (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful place, beautiful pics, beautiful bay, beautiful gamefish, beautiful river...what would they be without water?

Thanks for sharing.


----------

